# Simplicity sunstar hydro 20 no spark



## power48 (Aug 3, 2015)

Working on a simplicity sunstar hydro 20 model #1692135 serial 2040 with Kohler
model CH20S 20 hp engine serial 2303400087. Tractor ran fine a few months ago until
I cleaned it with an air hose. It would not start & I had no spark. Let sit a few hours &
it started up like nothing was wrong. Used it several hours with no problems. Engine has been 
started several times since & runs OK. Today I started it up & hooked it up to a trailer & shut it off. 10 minutes later I tried to start it & just like the time before it cranks over real good, but no spark. Battery is fully charged - spark plugs are new. I checked every wiring connection by pulling them apart with no visable bad connections. The plug connection that goes to the engine has 1 terminal with battery voltage & a second terminal with battery voltage, but second terminal when checked with a test light only lights very dim. Too busy to spend a lot of time trouble shooting. Any suggestions ? I will check back. Thanks for any help....


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy power48,

Pull the top cover off the engine and check the ignition coil. You may have blown some dirt into the coil air gap. Take the kill wire off of the coil and crank to check for spark. i like to clean the magnets on the flywheel and the coil armature faces. Set the coil gap with a business card. If it doesn't fire, then replace the ignition coil.


----------



## power48 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks sixbales for the reply. last night I disconnected the battery ground. today I put it back on & turned the key & it started right up like nothing is wrong. I beginning to think something is wrong with the electronic ignition. not sure which of the 3 ignition types I have yet. but I saw there is a replacement upgrade for one type.


----------

